

Nielsen: Mega-Menus Gone Wrong - adnam
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mega-menus-wrong.html

======
zarski
I have a basic javascript implementation of a mega-menu here
<http://minimul.com/because-mega-dropdowns-are-better.html> .

Yes, by default it does columns, however, it also has an option for doing
rows.

------
FrancescoRizzi
Always worth reading what Jakob shares for free. I don't find him
groundbreaking by any means, but I do find him (his work) to be a solid
reference backed up by actual research.

